# August 21 Solar Eclipse



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I wish I lived closer to the black-out path and would take time off of work to watch. Anyone in the path and planning to watch?

https://www.space.com/37701-solar-eclipse-2017-traffic-weather-forecasts.html









Ozzy if planning to have a concert......



> Ozzy will rock during the eclipse. Some say he's ruining a near 'religious experience'


Ozzy will rock during the eclipse. Some say he?s ruining a near ?religious experience? | Belleville News-Democrat


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

I had an invitation to go to a campout in the 100% range, but work and good sense are keeping me away. The people are nice, but the contact high would be incapacitating. And I'm not sure how much mystical aura stuff I could stomach.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Will stay in Wisconsin and watch through my welding helmet


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

If you didn't make plans 1 to 2 years ago, you're most likely SOL.

Start making plans now for the April 8 2024 event.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

No plans to go and see the total eclipse. More interested in the upcoming meteor shower, and I hope weather allows for a good show.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Denton said:


> No plans to go and see the total eclipse. More interested in the upcoming meteor shower, and I hope weather allows for a good show.


When is the meteor shower suppose to occur?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

RedLion said:


> When is the meteor shower suppose to occur?


https://www.space.com/32868-perseid-meteor-shower-guide.html


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Back Pack Hack said:


> https://www.space.com/32868-perseid-meteor-shower-guide.html


Thanks for the info.


----------



## bigdogmom (Aug 28, 2015)

We live at 95%. I am watching from my back yard because all of the idiots coming here are probably going to burn the 100% line to the ground and I want to be home to protect what is mine. 

They are calling for traffic jams (30 minute drives taking 6 hours, limited resources (no gas, food supplies short, no ice) and an emergency services nightmare (they are actually setting up motorhomes and places for police, fire and rescue to stay because they won't be able to get anywhere). 

Droid did it!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

bigdogmom said:


> We live at 95%. I am watching from my back yard because all of the idiots coming here are probably going to burn the 100% line to the ground and I want to be home to protect what is mine.
> 
> They are calling for traffic jams (30 minute drives taking 6 hours, limited resources (no gas, food supplies short, no ice) and an emergency services nightmare (they are actually setting up motorhomes and places for police, fire and rescue to stay because they won't be able to get anywhere).
> 
> Droid did it!


Sounds like a little over-kill for what will amount to about an hour of darkness or dusk? How would folks ever survive a real SHTF event if a solar eclipse will cause such chaos?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

RedLion said:


> Sounds like a little over-kill for what will amount to about an hour of darkness or dusk? How would folks ever survive a real SHTF event if a solar eclipse will cause such chaos?


The sheeple will simply say, "There's an app for that!" :vs_lol:


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I am an astronomy guy, so I have rooms booked from Western Nebraska all the way over to Kentucky... Not risking clouds!


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I live pretty close to the total line, about 15 miles from it. Thought we might drive a bit and see it in total. I have heard that some cities in the path are expecting a lot of visitors but have heard nothing locally in he rural area I am in. a couple small owns were planning on having something in the park .


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

I'm in the 100% path, and I've taken off the entire day along with my girlfriend


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

SGG said:


> I'm in the 100% path, and I've taken off the entire day along with my girlfriend


You'll love it! I saw an almost total eclipse in 1994. It was really cool. Don't just look up; get under a tree and check out the ground. The tiny spaces between the leaves create pinhole cameras, and you'll see thousands of images of the eclipse there.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

sideKahr said:


> You'll love it! I saw an almost total eclipse in 1994. It was really cool. Don't just look up; get under a tree and check out the ground. The tiny spaces between the leaves create pinhole cameras, and you'll see thousands of images of the eclipse there.


I saw that one too I believe. Thanks for the tip! I really can't wait


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

_*IF*_ you can find a copy this late in the game: _Totality _by Fred Espanek. Explains a lot, and in non-technical terms.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Back Pack Hack said:


> _*IF*_ you can find a copy this late in the game: _Totality _by Fred Espanek. Explains a lot, and in non-technical terms.


https://www.amazon.com/Totality-Gre...+the+great+american+eclipses+of+2017+and+2024


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

I live 130 miles north of the northern edge of the totality path. I think it would be way cool to drive down and be in it but have decided not to.
i get a simulated eclipse every night after the sun goes down it just lasts longer! I don't want to risk looking thru the so called safe eclipse
glasses only to find out they were made of tinted plastic wrap from China and my new dog will be a service dog! There is going to be a ton of people down there
and guarantee some will be liquored up and I don't want some goober plowing into my family with his car. Staying home and going to relax!


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

We're right in the middle of the path. Every hotel/motel room in the county is booked. I'm going up in the hills and hide.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

A large meteor shower starts tonight, with the apex tomorrow around noon. Word is that tonight and tomorrow night will be good viewing times. Enjoy.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

RedLion said:


> A large meteor shower starts tonight, with the apex tomorrow around noon. Word is that tonight and tomorrow night will be good viewing times. Enjoy.


So frustrating, it's really cloudy here


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

TG said:


> So frustrating, it's really cloudy here


Tomorrow night should be about as good as tonight.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TG said:


> So frustrating, it's really cloudy here


I feel your pain. I've seen nothing but clouds, and clouds will be with me the whole weekend.


----------

